# Fog lights installed



## finklejag (Jul 9, 2011)

I had the fog light kit installed yesterday. I bought the kit from GMpartsdirect. I called a few local dealers to get a quote. They all said it showed a book rate of 1.3 hours labor for the install. I called one dealer and they quoted me $97.00 for the labor. I took the car to them. When the install was done. They had me go to the cashiers office to pay. The invoice showed $84.84 total. I was happy!


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Ain't they perdy???? I think it's the best add on I've done so far and they really do a good job.
I think it took me around 3 hours to do it myself so $85 is a good deal. I hope you enjoy them as much as I do mine.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sweet. Now purchase these overseas chrome fog covers for your new fogs and you'll set yourself apart from the other Cruzers.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

From yet another silver Cruze Eco owner w/ fogs, the foglights do make a nice difference in the look (and allow me utilize "douche" mode, which is fogs on without headlights during dawn/dusk) :biglaugha:. $84 is a pretty good deal if you have to pay to get them installed. I worked on them with a mechanic friend, and he rotated my tires while up on the lift. I gave him $100, which wasn't too bad considering the extra time we took figuring it out together (and him making a "custom" screwdriver tip for his air tool so we could get the passenger side cover on without taking off the bumper).

And Evo, I kinda like those overseas covers. Hmmm, is it worth doing a R&R on the covers to get a unique look? :icon_scratch:


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

do you still have the link for the parts? i want to do this also lol, but it looks really good!


----------



## finklejag (Jul 9, 2011)

Double check your VIN with them before you order it. I believe the LS/LT/Eco all use the same fog light kit. I think only the RS package uses the chrome fog light surround.

GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm thinking about doing something along these lines;








Smoked Fog Lights

^^ Idea for those of you planning on murdering out your Cruzes'


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> I'm thinking about doing something along these lines;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some Xpel or Lamin-X smoked film would go a long way to getting that look, while being cheaper AND offering protection to the low-lying fogs. If that's too light, some Nightshades would do the trick.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Do you have to change out the dash control for these?


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> Do you have to change out the dash control for these?


Just pop out and unplug the old switch and connect the plug to the new switch. Takes about 30 seconds.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

But.... you don't have the indicator light on the dash active, is that true?


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> But.... you don't have the indicator light on the dash active, is that true?


The indicator light is on the dash already. It will illuminate when you turn your fogs on.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

^^ This. The indicator on the dash lights right up when the fogs are on using the factory kit.


----------



## OverHeight (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi, newbie and first post. Just bought a used cruze LT on the weekend and want to add the foglights. Just wanted to confirm that the parts direct kit includes the 2 lights, wiring harness and new switch?
Thanks
Matt


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

OverHeight said:


> Hi, newbie and first post. Just bought a used cruze LT on the weekend and want to add the foglights. Just wanted to confirm that the parts direct kit includes the 2 lights, wiring harness and new switch?
> Thanks
> Matt


It's all there plus the 2 housings for the lights and some tie downs for securing the wires


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

are the housings chrome trimmed?


----------



## OverHeight (Jan 8, 2012)

Vetterin said:


> It's all there plus the 2 housings for the lights and some tie downs for securing the wires


Perfect, thanks.


----------



## finklejag (Jul 9, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> are the housings chrome trimmed?


No, they are not.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> are the housings chrome trimmed?





finklejag said:


> No, they are not.


Note to self: if I have time this weekend try painting removed housing covers with chrome spray paint. If it looks good..................DON'T TELL ANYONE!!! :th_SmlyROFL:


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I ask about the chrome because of the image at the top of the page. And I think a photo of Cruze with that trim. It must ba available somewhere.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> I ask about the chrome because of the image at the top of the page. And I think a photo of Cruze with that trim. It must ba available somewhere.


I forget the specifics, but the foglight surrounds that feature chrome are meant for the front bumper on the RS package. I can't remember if the bumper is different from a standard LT/LTZ. The other bumper is meant for the foglight surrounds that don't have the chrome strip you see on the top of the page.


----------



## OverHeight (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok so i'm going to order the fog light kit # 95903470 from GM Parts direct. Do I also need part # 96950676 harness?
Thanks


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> I'm thinking about doing something along these lines;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey i checked this out and it appears it doesnt come with wires or dash kit...is there somewhere online where i could buy those two things or should i just buy a regular kit and get night shade or film for them?


----------



## OverHeight (Jan 8, 2012)

OverHeight said:


> Ok so i'm going to order the fog light kit # 95903470 from GM Parts direct. Do I also need part # 96950676 harness?
> Thanks


Anyone?


----------



## finklejag (Jul 9, 2011)

When I ordered the Fog light kit from them. They didn't have the harness kit on their site. I don't know what that is? I would give them a call and asked them.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

OverHeight said:


> Anyone?


The kit comes with everything needed as per post #15.


----------



## OverHeight (Jan 8, 2012)

Perfect!

Thanks!


----------

